
Brad Feld No-Cost Venture Deals Course Starts September 24, 2017 - gscott
https://app.novoed.com/kfa-venture-deals-fall17
======
indescions_2017
Brad Feld? Kauffman Fellows? Sign me up!

This is an incredible resource. I'm particularly interested in the other side
of the coin: how to generate deal flow and the mechanics of making seed stage
investments in "moonshots" and "hard tech". Having access to live video chat
with two major players is phenomenal.

Thinking YC might need to step up its game here ;)

------
slap_shot
Can't recommend the book enough. Having read both editions a couple of times,
I'm still going to take this course.

It's a lot of content and I expect the course to make the more pertinent
material points to stick watching the authors describe the content more
personally.

------
CalChris
Their book is quite good. It should be read along with _Venture Hacks._ I
prefer VH but the PDF weighs in at 1200 pages and while I have finished _War
and Peace_ I haven't finished VH.

------
wizardforhire
This book is incredible! I read this book twice cover to cover and then hand
copied a version to fully grok it. I make every member of every team I work
with read it before I have any indepth conversations. It's that good, and an
absolute nessecity in helping to get everybody operating from the same place.

------
andreshb
Worth it. I recommend the book to every entrepreneur I meet, it will help so
much and save so much pain.

------
bspn
I loved their book and would be interested in this, but it looks like it
requires a real-time presence that I can't fit in at the moment. Hopefully
they'll make recordings available.

~~~
gscott
There are some assignments due that you have to turn in to get to each part of
the course.

